# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Where am I (LOL)

## Eve

Attachment 63663

----------


## Eve

Help!!!!

----------


## Eve



----------


## KevinS

You only go one place.  Now you’ve bumped it to two.

----------


## Eve

About to hit 3

----------


## KevinS

I’m intrigued!

----------


## GramChop

The shape of the table gave it away for me.  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

Oubli?

----------


## JEK

> The shape of the table gave it away for me.



Her FB gave it away to me :cool:

----------


## amyb

The view across the street is a big hint,John. Our seats for the Buffett concert. Fabulous wings!

----------


## Eve

It was basically a joke, since Kevin’s clue are so good, with random fences. Mine may have been a bit obvious?

----------


## Eve

> I’m intrigued!



actually tonight was 3 and 4.  We hit L’Isoletta night 1

----------


## Eve

Back to 1 and 2 tomorrow.  5 on Friday. 2 on Saturday, 6 on Saturday night, then back to 2 on Sunday.

----------


## KevinS

I’m glad that you’re here. But you need more photos for a proper Where Am I, lol.

----------


## Eve



----------


## GramChop

> 



I know!  I know!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cwater

Our comfort spot on vacation.

----------

